# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding rond ovulatie?

## Fletcher

Hi. Ik ben een meisje van 13 en ben nu bijna een jaar ongesteld. In het begin was dit heel onregelmatig, maar deze maand kwam het goed op tijd. Toen ik gisteren (14 dagen na mijn vorige menstruatie, dus rond ovulatie?) naar het toilet ging, zag ik dat mijn hele onderbroek vol hing met donker bruine afscheiding. Vandaag heb ik het ook, maar al weer minder. Ik heb nog nooit seks gehad en zit ook niet aan de pil. Ik heb deze bruine afscheiding nog nooit gehad! Wat is het? Hoe kan ik het tegenhouden en is het erg?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Fletcher,

Deze bruine afscheiding rond de ovulatie is heel normaal! Er is niets ernstigs aan de hand dus je hoeft je ook nergens zorgen om te maken! Iedere vrouw heeft wel eens last van bruine afscheiding. Deze bruine afscheiding is vaak wat oud bloed wat achtergebleven is. Maar nogmaals er is niets om je zorgen over te maken!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

